# 2015 Cruze Mylink upgrade with Android Auto OR Mirrorlink



## rohan26may (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi All,

I own a 2015 Cruze. I am interested in features like Android Auto / Mirrorlink.
Is it possible that I can upgrade to these feature with my existing Mylink system?

If not and I have to go for new system, then what are my options with after-market systems available?
Chevrolet is closed down in India, so I don't have option of going to my dealer.

Kindly advise.

Regards,
Rohan


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

We don't have a whole lot of information about Cruze in that part of the world. In the US, the 2015 was a first generation Cruze. The Android Auto didn't come out until the second generation in mid-2016. So, my guess is that you're looking at third party stuff. However, you'll need adapters to retain things like chimes and stuff.


----------



## rohan26may (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes, I would mostly need third-party stuff which I am looking to be compatible with Cruze in-built features.
Please suggest if you are aware of such stuff


----------

